# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Назад в Демонстрацию! УНИВЕРСАЛЬНО! взрыв эмоций)

## Уралочка

*НАЗАД В ДЕМОНСТРАЦИЮ от Уралочки.*

В атаку так не ходили как на демонстрацию!!! Помните?!

В советские времена было положено ходить на демонстрации, ведь родители, состоявшие в различных профсоюзах, 
не могли себе позволить пропустить подобные мероприятия. Добровольно-принудительно ходили)))

На площади собиралась огромная толпа, мне ничего не было видно, я не понимала ни слова, но со всеми громко кричала ….. УРА!!!  
*
Этот игровой блок можно использовать не только на юбилеях, но и на свадьбах, корпоративах и даже в новый год!!! 

Длительность не менее 10 минут))) Драйв и сумасшествие обеспечено!!!* 
*
В комплекте подробное описание, музыка, ржачная ЗАРЯДКА, ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта* *1000р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

*ЕленаTLT* - у Вас переполнена почта и я не могу ответить)) почистите пожалуйста почту. с ув. Елена))

----------


## ЕленаTLT

Спасибо уже почистила

----------


## lencom2007

Леночка спасибо тебе за этот блок.Он действительно яркий и веселый. проходит на ура, особенно с людьми от 35 и старше :Aga:

----------

Уралочка (04.01.2018)

----------


## никанора

Лена, спасибо за «Демонстрацию»! Всё весело и музыкально. Вспоминаем, соревнуемся, немножко хулиганим. Этот блок действительно можно катать на разных мероприятиях, меняя прикольные призывы по случаю события. Так сказать от общего к частному.
Несомненно, этот  блок будет пользоваться успехом для людей 35+  . Да и молодому поколению будет интересно узнать, как люди жили в СССР. Ведь весело жили! :Ok:

----------

Уралочка (08.01.2018)

----------


## Уралочка

*А ПРОСТО МАААЛЕНЬКИЙ КЛОЧОК ИЗ ДЕМОНСТРАЦИИ)))) БУДЬТЕ ЗДОРОВЫ,ДРУЗЬЯ)*

----------

